# How many of you "Mouth Hold"???



## frisco (Jun 10, 2006)

I catch myself holding the Flashlight in my mouth while I'm working on something so I can use both my hands !!!!

After reading about Lunarmodule and his "Explosion" with fire, toxic gasses and chemicals.......

I know somebody (NiteEze?) makes a mouth piece for mini mags, so allot of people must do this !!!

How many of you Mouth Hold ????? Any alternatives besides head lamps???

frisco


----------



## Planterz (Jun 10, 2006)

I do sometimes, but if I need extended use hands free, I'll use my Jil in the baseball cap clip thingy. Haven't really found the want or need to get a true headlamp, since I don't really do anything that'd require it.


----------



## maverick (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm often tempted to mouthhold, but don't do it when I think how unhygenic it is.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 10, 2006)

I hold either my Fenix L0P or my Arc AAA Std. with lip-covered teeth. (AA-powered lights are too big, I think.) It's convenient, quick and effective for short intervals like opening a door at night. As far as hygiene is concerned, I consider it no worse than touching a finger to your lips.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jun 10, 2006)

I used to do it a lot and chipped all of my front teeth from using the light like that. 

So, I started to tip my head to the left and hold it like a phone. You have to tip to a severe angle to hold smaller lights.

Since I started that habit I have herniated two discs in my neck; my head doesn't tip very well now. 

Recently I have invested in Mr. Dae Xu's 25 LED head light for $7 and change. I can't say the flashlight was the sole source of my discomfort but a little preperation and small change would have helped. (my fishing buddies and me really like the way the 25 LED light illuminates the area when night fishing!)

I like the mouth piece idea.


----------



## nuggett (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a headband that will fit my lights, but dont always have it with me, so I mouthhold occasionally. Need to stop by the hardware store for some tubing.


----------



## bwm (Jun 10, 2006)

I find myself mouthholding my light on occasion when I need both hands temporarily. I use my lips to cover my teeth and find the Arc AAA or CR2 Ion is the largest light comfortable for mouthholding.


----------



## revv11 (Jun 10, 2006)

Mouthholding never appealed to me for a number of reasons already mentioned in this thread. However, the need to have your hands free and shed some light is a good enough reason/excuse to buy a light(s) that can do the job. I tried headlights in the past, but find the headband uncomfortable and who can carry a headlight all the time? I use my HDS with a baseball cap or a Nite-Ize clip-on with a Photon-clone when I need hands-free.


----------



## Radio (Jun 10, 2006)

I "Chin Hold" my U60 quite often, does that count?


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 10, 2006)

It's something you do on the spur of the moment when you don't have a head lamp, an elastic head band holder, or baseball cap/clip available and need both hands. It's only good for a minute or so with me or I start drooling.

In preparation for mouth holding, I've slipped a piece of plastic tubing over the tail cap/rear body of my EDC Dorcy 1AAA (modded), which also holds the tail cap firmly in place. I've wrapped some electrician's tape over the tail cap of my L1P for the same reason. I haven't - but should - also do that for my Civictor but I like the knurling so much... :shrug:


----------



## Rando (Jun 10, 2006)

Cheap RR 2xAAA makes a nice clip-to-baseball-cap light.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 10, 2006)

The problem with headlights is that I can't carry one all the time. They are fine for some planned tasks but I need both of my hands in far more unplanned situations than I could ever hope to have a headlight handy for. 

I've been putting sleeves of one material or another on lights since the 80s. I started using a 1/2" strip of clear vinyl around the tail for my teeth but lately I've been using a slice of bicycle inner tube. I never know when I'll need it but it's there for me all the time. I've done it for so long that it's just second nature to me. It has become a thoughtless process. (That's good)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 10, 2006)

I only do this on extremely rare occasions where I find myself in a bind and nothing else will work. I usually curl my lips around my teeth so I'm only holding it with the outer skin around my lips so I won't pick up any pathogens from it. I do have a headlight and I use it whenever I know in advance that I'm going to be needing both hands free.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2006)

nuggett said:


> I have a headband that will fit my lights, but dont always have it with me, so I mouthhold occasionally. Need to stop by the hardware store for some tubing.



1 vote here for the headband - _IF_ I remember to take it with me. If not I have been seen with the lip covered teeth "built in" flashlight holder.


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 10, 2006)

Although I would prefer not to, sometimes when I need to use two hands I often find myself using the mouth hold. Especially with the Orb Raw becuase the small groove in the tail it perfect for that.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 10, 2006)

I wouldn't mouthhold a HAIII light, maybe a lanyard that can be transformed to headband for a light would be nice.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexSchira (Jun 10, 2006)

This is hy I love clipped lights, I always wear a hat with a bill for instant headlamp. Heck, one time I just used a bandana to tie an E2E to the side of my head to fix an old light mount on the catwalk of a theater.


----------



## NoFair (Jun 10, 2006)

I mouth hold my HDS when no headlamp or strap is around. Usually a couple of minutes at the time and with my lips covering my teeth. 
It is my light and gets rinsed of regularly so I don't think it is anything worse than putting your finger to your lips. 

If there are any basketball-players here you are probably use to wetting your fingertips for better ball-control and compared to a basketball my HDS is squeaky clean

As far as explosion risk is conserned; you'd get a slight warning, hissing/heat and plenty of time to spit it out.
I'd be more scared about it doing something funny while in my pocket where I wouldn't notice it until it went boom....


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 10, 2006)

The Dorcy AAA was a favorite as it is short and has a rubber grip.

See Uma Thurman mouth hold in the movie Kill Bill II.


----------



## dulridge (Jun 10, 2006)

frisco said:


> How many of you Mouth Hold ????? Any alternatives besides head lamps???



Do it all the time - as I get longer sighted, I need a lot more light to read the flyspeck font on most motherboards. A Fauxton held between the teeth serves very well for this purpose.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 10, 2006)

I do it all the time with my RAW ns and that little sucker is totally upprotected......uses an uprotected battery too. What the hell......you want to live forever ?

Cliff


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 10, 2006)

I was mouth holding my Q-3 yesterday whilke crawling under my desk at work. Think i may have hurt a tooth LOL


----------



## RA40 (Jun 10, 2006)

Not for me. I can usually find a place to prop a light to illuminate what need be.
Have had enough friends who've mouth held something only to find a sudden jar or such has now chipped a tooth or two. Not that my teeth are pretty to begin with.  

Momma told me, "only put things in your mouth you intened to eat."


----------



## Lee1959 (Jun 10, 2006)

Not me, I catch myself when I find myself considering it. I have too much expensive. dental work I dont want to repeat. One being my very front tooth that I had broken out with a steel pipe when in 8th grade.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jun 10, 2006)

Some possible solutions to this:

1. Keep a couple of skinny rubber bands in your pocket -- and wrap it around that light's body -- just for times like this. I've already wrapped some of my more slippery lights with rubber bands -- simply to improve their grip. Based on this experience, I recommend those big purple rubber bands that grocers use to wrap broccoli. Think "organic high fiber," dude!

2. Maybe somebody needs to invent a pocketable "flashlight condom" for this. I am not volunteering my services.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 10, 2006)

TonkinWarrior said:


> 2. Maybe somebody needs to invent a pocketable "flashlight condom" for this. I am not volunteering my services.


I love it. The era of *safe lighting* has begun...just put the gun to my head.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 10, 2006)

chipped my tooth on my e2e


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds like someone has to invent "The Light Condom". :laughing: 

Cliff


----------



## frisco (Jun 10, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> Sounds like someone has to invent "The Light Condom". :laughing:
> 
> Cliff




They do sell finger condoms.....

frisco


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 10, 2006)

ohh ya..the worst is the U2, E1L..and umm while writing this I tried an M4 with 2 A19's


sounded like sand in the mouth. No wonder I got to a cosmetic dentist and he takes ALL my non-flahsligh money lol


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 10, 2006)

Definitely find myself "lipping" whichever AAA light I happen to be carrying on those two hands needed occasions. So far, my lights have been drool-proof.

Geoff


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 10, 2006)

The minigag I used for a few years as #1 camping light still has the 2 layers of shrink tubing I put on it for that purpose! With a small, lightweight light, "lipping" it is second nature when I need both hands free, like today inside a friends computer. I've never dropped it in the commode or a urinal. :green: (Another silly, but funny thread.)

Larry


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 10, 2006)

Instead of holding the flashlight in my mouth, I use a six inch pocket tripod with a flashlight holder on top. Most of the time I just candlestick my Surefire L4. It’s like turning on an overhead light.


----------



## CanDo (Jun 10, 2006)

try holding your AAA flashlights in your cheek, just outside of your teeth. Certainly not hygenic, but possibly more comfortable.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 11, 2006)

I love this place.


----------



## thei (Jun 11, 2006)

I’ve a Fenix L1T, and was wondering if anyone has any good ideas on how to make it easier to “mouth hold”, as it’s hard to put anything on the end of it as it has got the tail clickie?


----------



## Atomlite (Jun 11, 2006)

I do that when I need both hands and the light is small and lightweight.


----------



## GregWormald (Jun 11, 2006)

Of course I do.
BTW--for those worried about sanitation--where do you keep your light that it gets dirty? 
I keep mine in a pocket (or on a lanyard) and I'm happy to touch a sandwich with hands that have been in the same pocket.
Greg


----------



## simbad (Jun 11, 2006)

This is my "teeth friendly" rubber o-ring set up that also works as a lanyard attachment.


----------



## GrnXnham (Jun 12, 2006)

Put my flashlight in my mouth???

Not a chance.

You wouldn't believe where some of my lights have been.


----------



## RA40 (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe a die-hard flashaholic can ask their dentist to fit an Luxeon into a removable mouth piece.  So when you smile, you -do- have a bright smile.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd worry only if I were a farmer tending chickens, pigs or cows....


----------



## dulridge (Jun 12, 2006)

RA40 said:


> Maybe a die-hard flashaholic can ask their dentist to fit an Luxeon into a removable mouth piece.  So when you smile, you -do- have a bright smile.



http://www.led-bulbs.com/eShop/10Browseprorgb.asp?Category=dental

Dentists do use LED lights


----------



## dulridge (Jun 12, 2006)

PhotonBoy said:


> I'd worry only if I were a farmer tending chickens, pigs or cows....



Yuk!


----------



## Tremendo (Jun 12, 2006)

Only my MM L1P sometimes, and now often with my FF3. Since I always have it, it's amazing how often I need it.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a gizmo shaped like a whale tail that fits over the rear of a MiniMag AA. It's made out of the same plastic that hockey mouthguards are made out of. I used to get a fair bit of use out of it, but it's not first choice for lighting.


----------



## vic303 (Jun 13, 2006)

With an L1P, yes. Larger light is not comfortable as it is too heavy.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jun 13, 2006)

If I worked with my lights more often, I'd have some better set-up worked out.

As it turned out, a beloved pet died over the winter and I walked into the woods one night at 10:00PM to bury her. I think it was about 10 degrees out.

I had the hole dug already, but just filling it back in with frozen soil took a fair amount of work. 

The only light I brought with me was a AA Minimag with the Nite-Ize LED conversion. The amount of light it put out was about perfect but I couldn't hang it from a tree, leaving it on the ground (snow) didn't really work so in my mouth it went. I dropped it in the dirt a few times, wiped it off as best I could then back in my mouth it went.

It was a pretty $#itty night, all things considered. :mecry:

--- *Bror Jace*


----------



## Illum (Jun 15, 2006)

I think someone should invent a flexible polymer sleeve that fit over the back of the light like a condom that fits over a...well, nevermind

anyway, you get the idea...

When ever I "mouth" my Jr Luxeon...a bit of anodizing is scraped off, as this goes, I expect a few white rings to appear on the body in contrast with the black anodizing by next year...

Something thats flexible enough to fit most small lights yet thick enough so my fangs won't cut through...

Where can you buy Surgical tubing with the inner diameter of an AA battery?


----------



## Haz (Jun 15, 2006)

I found mouth holding plastic casing lights (as shown) safer than metal ones that risk chipping the teeth.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 15, 2006)

yep, lip hold my L1p and my L4 
teeth hold my U2 which has a mini mag anti roll lens holder (that big ugly six sided rubber thing) stuck on the tailcap - it fits perfectly


----------



## Navck (Jun 15, 2006)

I've done it before with my HDS U60XR, the battery tube works great, especially with the waisted area or the small grooves. (If your teeth can fit)


----------



## BlackDecker (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't 'mouth hold' any flashlight. That's what my headlamps are for.


----------



## big beam (Jun 15, 2006)

I hold my L4 in my mouth all the time and I know where it's been(I'm a plumber) :eeew:


----------



## Illum (Jun 15, 2006)

Haz said:


> I found mouth holding plastic casing lights (as shown) safer than metal ones that risk chipping the teeth.




You Mouth a thor?

:huh2::laughing::huh2:


----------



## ScottyJ (Jun 17, 2006)

I do all the time, with my HDS....I would actually call what I do a "teeth" hold, not a mouth hold. My one year old daughter does the mouth and slobber hold.


----------



## etc (Nov 1, 2006)

I did that a lot with my first LED, the StreamLIght Jr. Lux. 

It's perfect for the task. If you got to change a car tire, there is hardly any other way. One time I had to change a Thermostat in a car, crawled on top of the engine bay and did it both hands wrenching, SL in the mouth. 

Never chipped any teeth. Initially I tried to hold it with my lips as to not contact the teeth, but your lips eventually get tired and teeth take over before you know it. 

Eventually, I ended up licking - or I guess eating all the paint off its end. 

Then the germs. You touch bathroom door knobs, turn your StreamLight (where is the click on button located?) then you stick that whole device in your mouth. Hm?

It's a bad habit and I haven't done it in a long time. I am still sometimes awfully tempted to stick the MiniMoglite in the mouth, but resist. The finish looks very nice on it.


----------



## frank828 (Nov 1, 2006)

the other night i mouth held my Fenix P1 when i got home and saw that my trashcans were likely hit by a car and went down my street....argh


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2006)

Just today, used my P1 in "Lip Lock" to see what I was doing on Boss/Uncles "new" Harley 883 (91 model FH). Carb was kinda stuck as it has been sitting for about two years...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 1, 2006)

I did occasionally until I discovered *HEADLAMPS!* I have 3 of them now and always have one in my jacket pocket or a fanny pack. No more metal-mouth taste!


----------



## Marlite (Nov 1, 2006)

Since the group buy by Le Box I have been using a 1AAA clone for EDC with a 3/4" section of a "rubberized foam" gripper from a ball pen for a teeth gripper and found this very useful a couple of times. Wetting with alcohol eased sleeving. Slightly more useful was a clip removed from an Industrial Paint Marker that was sized to fit with pliers. This allows it to be clipped to a cap, collar or shirt pocket and angled to suit your needs. The clip holds tightly due to the "rubber foam" gripping the fabric for carrying. The light weight of the clone makes this "mod" a winner. I now EDC a Modded Dorcy 1AAA with rubber sleeve teething is no problem here. The clone is EDC 3. 

Cheers, Marlite


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 1, 2006)

never mouth/lip/teeth hold any of my lights... they are either too big or is METAL!! with/without knurling on it....

i still want my teeth and my jaw...

on a side note: BJ 

there is a LED condom, i think you can find it at the led museum.
they are called 'white cap led condom'.
you buy it over a blue led and tada, white light starts spewing out.


----------



## Concept (Nov 2, 2006)

Now I have a LOP SE Its a bit more easy. I have done it with my L2T when required but I don't like the drooling!


----------



## Coop57 (Nov 2, 2006)

I like the taste of my Inova Radiant 2 AAA. Rubbery and taste like chicken.


----------



## soapy (Nov 2, 2006)

Buy a Zipka. I used to mouthhold my maglights, many years ago. Now the Zipka is my EDC.


----------



## cloud (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive done it a couple of times holding my EDC between the lips in situations that required both hands to work... however

It doesnt taste too good, & its a little unhygienic & the possibility of placing germs in your mouth,no matter how careful you are.


----------



## Sable (Nov 2, 2006)

Every now and then with my ML1 since I got it. Tried it with my GatLight and figured that the slobber would get in too many places. Lips to cover the teeth, people. I don't see as I'd ever actually chomp down on it.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 2, 2006)

I used to mouth hold my Arc AAA, now i use a head band mounted light


----------



## Concept (Nov 3, 2006)

TB did you buy a pre maid setup or make your own?


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 3, 2006)

I do every now and then. Not so much with my U2 though like I did with my old EDC.


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Nov 3, 2006)

Y'all are gross =)

U2 is the EDC, and when I need my hands free:"Jakstrap System II."
http://www.liston.com/

PERIOD


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 3, 2006)

I put a short section of road bike inner tube (~12mm) on my Proton - under the clip - so I can bite it without chipping my teeth or biting my lip. It is small enough diameter to fit snug, doesn't move around, and doesn't affect operation of the clip. 
I thought about putting it on a P1 but that is more rounded with more lip friendly surfaces and I use it less as an EDC than the Proton. I also use the Jil that way without inner tube - lightweight and rounded too.


----------



## teststrips (Nov 3, 2006)

I lip my jetbeam jet-1 all the time - i can't believe there has been so much discussion on this thread


----------



## ScottyJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I mouth hold the HDS all the time. Works great for me.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Nov 4, 2006)

I dont mouth hold; would probably choke on my SL 4AA PP Luxeon.

If I had a Draco I'll probably accidently swollow that down... :huh:


----------



## Catseye (Nov 4, 2006)

Shrink tubing works great. There was a thread recently concerning the various applications.


----------

